# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Paving on concrete around pool

## jumpjam

Hi. 
I have laid 55m Quantumstone concrete pavers on 3 year old concrete around fibreglass pool using Davco SE7 and Davelastic (Coping already done by professional). I was going to grout using Davco Slate & quarry grout in a grout bag, but am concerned about the amount of time this will take. I am considering using a washed sand/ white cement mix 4:1. Looking at one seal penetrating sealer, sweeping mix into joints 10-12mm wide, and then hosing off reminder. Second seal when dry. I have heard cement may b stick to pavers but if I seal first and then hose off thoroughly will this still be okay.

----------


## cherub65

How are the pavers laid, sand or mortar?

----------


## cyclic

> Hi. 
> I have laid 55m Quantumstone concrete pavers on 3 year old concrete around fibreglass pool using Davco SE7 and Davelastic (Coping already done by professional). I was going to grout using Davco Slate & quarry grout in a grout bag, but am concerned about the amount of time this will take. I am considering using a washed sand/ white cement mix 4:1. Looking at one seal penetrating sealer, sweeping mix into joints 10-12mm wide, and then hosing off reminder. Second seal when dry. I have heard cement may b stick to pavers but if I seal first and then hose off thoroughly will this still be okay.

  If you seal first the grout will have no way of bonding to the paver edges.
If you must use dry mix, lightly spray it to make it set, do not hose it harshly.
Clean up with a light 10 to 1 hydrochloric acid mix after a week or 2.
ps....Most people like laying, no one likes grouting.

----------


## jumpjam

> How are the pavers laid, sand or mortar?

  Pavers are glued to existing concrete using Debco adhesive. They recommended I use slate and quarry grout but I think sand/cement mix will be much quicker.

----------

